# mis handling of iFunBox



## go4it (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi,

Phone iPhone 4
Version 4.2.1
Carrier Carrier Lab 9
lock- Factory Locked
country Australia
operator 3

i m in a trouble i 1st errased and resetted all settings on phone and form that software stopped responding; i thought via replacing old copied files i can restore, with that thought i renamed *Raw File System/System/Liabrary* folder to *Libraryb* and transfered the *old Library folder form my PC*; while coping it stoped in between and form then my phone stoped working

Now the condition is it stop rebooting at Library folder and i am unable to install the version;

it is not detactable even with iFunBox; 
i tried redsn0w; greenpoisi0n ; tried coping SHSH blob files but all in vain

Please help me to get out of it..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You can not ask for help on hacking a device, Its part of the rules. Sorry but we can not help you.




> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed illegal activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::
> 
> *software pirating*
> *hacking*
> ...


----------



## go4it (Oct 30, 2011)

that i understood mr Masterchiefxx17 ; but the same was not done with the intension of hacking....
i just want to set it to normal.....if i update the latest version of 5 then will this solve my proble or i need to send it to Apple support center... will they help on that??


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You can not ask for help on hacking a device, Its part of the rules. Sorry but we can not help you.





> You may not ask for assistance with any deemed *illegal* activities such as but NOT restricted to the following::


What he is doing right here is not illegal, therefore excluding it. Jailbreaking is deemed legal in the US, and to add/remove files from your device via SSH, you must be jailbroken. 

If I am wrong, please correct me.

Also, before you pull up this quote;



> *Please note - Jailbreaking & Rooting will, in all probability, invalidate any guarantee or warranty on your equipmant.*
> 
> If you jailbreak or root your equipment, you do so at your own risk.
> 
> The Technical Support Forum cannot be held responsible for any damage or malfunction caused to your equipment by altering the factory settings and or operating software on it.


Read carefully, and you will notice that nowhere does it say TSF cannot assist in jailbreaking, just that they cannot be held responsible for the user's actions. 

Again, correct me if I'm wrong.

---

Okay, some assistance. I'm assuming you were, in fact, jailbroken? For future reference, never do that to the Settings. It makes it mess up, bad. 

First off, download TinyUmbrella (Google it), and if the device is recognized, press Save SHSH in the top right. Then, go to the Logs tab, and once it finishes, post the log. 

If we can't get the SHSH, you can always try iTunes, and update to iOS 5. The jailbreak is tethered, but I wouldn't jailbreak at all until 5.0.1 is released, as it addresses battery issues. 

Some of the tweaks still need to be updated, but it's still worth it. Hey, better than it's current state, no? 

If iTunes can't recognize it, then just go to the Apple Store and play dumb, if there are no obvious signs you were jailbroken, I suppose.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Cypheric said:


> Again, correct me if I'm wrong.


You are 100% correct. If you know how to solve the OPs issue please feel free to post.


----------



## Cypheric (Sep 6, 2011)

reventon said:


> You are 100% correct. If you know how to solve the OPs issue please feel free to post.


Edited the post again for a bit more clarity (while you posted this), and some support for the OP's issue.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks, my knowledge of iOS/jailbreaking is not great.


----------

